# K3b probleme

## south

hi, 

wenn ich versuche ein einfaches cd-daten-projekt zu brennen bekomm ich:

cdrecord gab einen unbekannten fehler zurück (Nr.12)

nicht genügend hauptspeicher

LOG:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1

QT Version: 3.3.3

cdrecord

-----------------------

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5

/usr/bin/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd'

devname: '/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. Cannot get SCSI I/O buffer.

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd speed=40 -tao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=244942s - 

mkisofs

Ein zweites Problem hab ich beim kodieren eines videos, mach alles so wie auf der k3b-hompage beschrieben, im statusfenster wird auch erfolgreich angezeigt, jedoch dauert das ganze nur ein paar sekunden und das video is dann auch nicht da

LOG:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1

QT Version: 3.3.3

videoencoding (transcode)

-----------------------

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

Can't open VMG info.

[tccat] (pid=9145) failed to open DVD /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob

transcode v0.6.11 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003 T. Bitterberg

[transcode] warning : unused command line parameter detected (30/31)

[transcode] warning : argc[30]=,null (unused)

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

[transcode] (probe) suggested AV correction -D 0 (0 ms) | AV 0 ms | 0 ms

[transcode] auto-probing source /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob (ok)

[transcode] V: import format    | MPEG-2  (V=vob|A=vob)

[transcode] V: AV demux/sync    | (1) sync AV at initial MPEG sequence

[transcode] V: import frame     | 720x576  1.25:1  encoded @ 16:9

[transcode] V: clip frame (<-)  | 720x576

[transcode] V: new aspect ratio | 640x360  1.78:1 (-B)

[transcode] V: bits/pixel       | 0.125 (low)

[transcode] V: decoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] V: multi-pass       | (mode=1) writing data (pass 1) to /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/tmp/divx4.log

[transcode] V: Y'CbCr           | YV12/I420

[transcode] A: import format    | 0x2001  AC3/A52      [48000,16,2]  448 kbps

[transcode] A: export format    | 0x55    MPEG layer-3 [44100,16,2]  128 kbps

[transcode] V: encoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] A: bytes per frame  | 7680 (7680.000000)

[transcode] A: adjustment       | 0@1000

[transcode] A: rescale stream   | 1.000

[transcode] V: IA32 acce[import_vob.so] v0.6.0 (2003-10-02) (video) MPEG-2 | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM | (subtitle)

[export_xvid2.so] v0.3.10 (2003-07-30) (video) XviD 0.9.x (aka API 2.1 series)  | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM

/usr/lib/libxvidcore.so: undefined symbol: xvid_initFailed to init XviD codec[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed

l mode  | 3dnow (3dnow mmxext mmx asm)

[transcode] V: video buffer     | 10 @ 720x576

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -a 0 -x ac3 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x ac3 -d 0 | tcdecode -x a52 -d 0 -A 0

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -s 0x80 -x mpeg2 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 -d 0 | tcdecode -x mpeg2 -d 0 -y yv12

[transcode] critical: failed to init encoder

transcode v0.6.11 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003 T. Bitterberg

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

[transcode] (probe) suggested AV correction -D 0 (0 ms) | AV 0 ms | 0 ms

[transcode] auto-probing source /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob (ok)

[transcode] V: import format    | MPEG-2  (V=vob|A=vob)

[transcode] V: AV demux/sync    | (1) sync AV at initial MPEG sequence

[transcode] V: import frame     | 720x576  1.25:1  encoded @ 16:9

[transcode] V: clip frame (<-)  | 720x576

[transcode] V: new aspect ratio | 640x360  1.78:1 (-B)

[transcode] V: bits/pixel       | 0.125 (low)

[transcode] V: decoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] V: multi-pass       | (mode=2) reading data (pass2) from /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/tmp/divx4.log

[transcode] V: Y'CbCr           | YV12/I420

[transcode] A: import format    | 0x2001  AC3/A52      [48000,16,2]  448 kbps

[transcode] A: export format    | 0x55    MPEG layer-3 [44100,16,2]  128 kbps

[transcode] V: encoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] A: bytes per frame  | 7680 (7680.000000)

[transcode] A: adjustment       | 0@1000

[transcode] A: rescale stream   | 1.000

[transcode] V: IA32 acc[import_vob.so] v0.6.0 (2003-10-02) (video) MPEG-2 | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM | (subtitle)

[export_xvid2.so] v0.3.10 (2003-07-30) (video) XviD 0.9.x (aka API 2.1 series)  | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

/usr/lib/libxvidcore.so: undefined symbol: xvid_initFailed to init XviD codec[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed

el mode  | 3dnow (3dnow mmxext mmx asm)

[transcode] V: video buffer     | 10 @ 720x576

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -a 0 -x ac3 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x ac3 -d 0 | tcdecode -x a52 -d 0 -A 0

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -s 0x80 -x mpeg2 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 -d 0 | tcdecode -x mpeg2 -d 0 -y yv12

[transcode] critical: failed to init encoder

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

Can't open VMG info.

[tccat] (pid=9145) failed to open DVD /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob

transcode v0.6.11 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003 T. Bitterberg

[transcode] warning : unused command line parameter detected (30/31)

[transcode] warning : argc[30]=,null (unused)

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

[transcode] (probe) suggested AV correction -D 0 (0 ms) | AV 0 ms | 0 ms

[transcode] auto-probing source /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob (ok)

[transcode] V: import format    | MPEG-2  (V=vob|A=vob)

[transcode] V: AV demux/sync    | (1) sync AV at initial MPEG sequence

[transcode] V: import frame     | 720x576  1.25:1  encoded @ 16:9

[transcode] V: clip frame (<-)  | 720x576

[transcode] V: new aspect ratio | 640x360  1.78:1 (-B)

[transcode] V: bits/pixel       | 0.125 (low)

[transcode] V: decoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] V: multi-pass       | (mode=1) writing data (pass 1) to /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/tmp/divx4.log

[transcode] V: Y'CbCr           | YV12/I420

[transcode] A: import format    | 0x2001  AC3/A52      [48000,16,2]  448 kbps

[transcode] A: export format    | 0x55    MPEG layer-3 [44100,16,2]  128 kbps

[transcode] V: encoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] A: bytes per frame  | 7680 (7680.000000)

[transcode] A: adjustment       | 0@1000

[transcode] A: rescale stream   | 1.000

[transcode] V: IA32 acce[import_vob.so] v0.6.0 (2003-10-02) (video) MPEG-2 | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM | (subtitle)

[export_xvid2.so] v0.3.10 (2003-07-30) (video) XviD 0.9.x (aka API 2.1 series)  | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM

/usr/lib/libxvidcore.so: undefined symbol: xvid_initFailed to init XviD codec[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed

l mode  | 3dnow (3dnow mmxext mmx asm)

[transcode] V: video buffer     | 10 @ 720x576

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -a 0 -x ac3 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x ac3 -d 0 | tcdecode -x a52 -d 0 -A 0

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -s 0x80 -x mpeg2 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 -d 0 | tcdecode -x mpeg2 -d 0 -y yv12

[transcode] critical: failed to init encoder

transcode v0.6.11 (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Oestreich, 2003 T. Bitterberg

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

[transcode] (probe) suggested AV correction -D 0 (0 ms) | AV 0 ms | 0 ms

[transcode] auto-probing source /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob (ok)

[transcode] V: import format    | MPEG-2  (V=vob|A=vob)

[transcode] V: AV demux/sync    | (1) sync AV at initial MPEG sequence

[transcode] V: import frame     | 720x576  1.25:1  encoded @ 16:9

[transcode] V: clip frame (<-)  | 720x576

[transcode] V: new aspect ratio | 640x360  1.78:1 (-B)

[transcode] V: bits/pixel       | 0.125 (low)

[transcode] V: decoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] V: multi-pass       | (mode=2) reading data (pass2) from /home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/tmp/divx4.log

[transcode] V: Y'CbCr           | YV12/I420

[transcode] A: import format    | 0x2001  AC3/A52      [48000,16,2]  448 kbps

[transcode] A: export format    | 0x55    MPEG layer-3 [44100,16,2]  128 kbps

[transcode] V: encoding fps,frc | 25.000,3

[transcode] A: bytes per frame  | 7680 (7680.000000)

[transcode] A: adjustment       | 0@1000

[transcode] A: rescale stream   | 1.000

[transcode] V: IA32 acc[import_vob.so] v0.6.0 (2003-10-02) (video) MPEG-2 | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM | (subtitle)

[export_xvid2.so] v0.3.10 (2003-07-30) (video) XviD 0.9.x (aka API 2.1 series)  | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

/usr/lib/libxvidcore.so: undefined symbol: xvid_initFailed to init XviD codec[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed

el mode  | 3dnow (3dnow mmxext mmx asm)

[transcode] V: video buffer     | 10 @ 720x576

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -a 0 -x ac3 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x ac3 -d 0 | tcdecode -x a52 -d 0 -A 0

[import_vob.so] tccat -i "/home/mat/Desktop/K-Pax/vob" -t vob -d 0 -S 0 | tcdemux -s 0x80 -x mpeg2 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 -d 0 | tcdecode -x mpeg2 -d 0 -y yv12

[transcode] critical: failed to init encoder

danke, south

----------

## benjamin200

versuch das ganze mal als root, wenn da geht, musst du nur noch deinen user in die Gruppe buring aufnehmen  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## south

ok, als root funktioniert brennen anstandslos, nur das video kodieren bringt das gleiche resultat wie als user ausgeführt

eine gruppe "burning" hab ich in /etc/group nihct geunden, muss man die ergänzen?

danke, south

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, als root funktioniert brennen anstandslos, nur das video kodieren bringt das gleiche resultat wie als user ausgeführt 
> 
> 

 

Such doch mal im Forum, wenn du nichts findest, eröffne einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema " Video Kodieren".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eine gruppe "burning" hab ich in /etc/group nihct geunden, muss man die ergänzen?
> 
> danke, south
> ...

 

K3B starten, Setup durchlaufen, Gruppe hinzufügen. Das sollte es gewesen sein.

Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## south

also, hab die gruppe burning in /etc/group eingetragen (welche id muss man da eintragen? hab vorläufig mal:

```
burning::999:south
```

versucht, wenn ich dann das setup durchlaufe bekomm ich die meldung "berechtigungen erfolgreich übernommen", brennen geht aber nicht 

"cdrecord lässt sich nicht starten.

Datei lässt sich nicht zum Schreiben öffnen"

thx, south

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "cdrecord lässt sich nicht starten. 
> 
> Datei lässt sich nicht zum Schreiben öffnen" 
> ...

 

Re-emerge doch mal cdrecord...

```

# emerge cdrecord

```

... und schau ob es sauber kompiliert wird.

Gruß

Benjamin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also, hab die gruppe burning in /etc/group eingetragen (welche id muss man da eintragen? hab vorläufig mal: 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

Hab gerade keinen Zugriff auf mein System, aber ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, das die Gruppe buring durch K3B erstellt wird. Welchen User du dieser Gruppe hinzufügst, bleibt dir überlasen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## mrsteven

Die Gruppe heißt aber nicht burning, sondern schlicht und ergreifend cdrom. Wenn du deinen User in diese Gruppe aufnimmst, sollte es funktionieren, vorausgesetzt du nutzt devfs oder ein aktuelles udev (ich habe udev-050, funktioniert wunderbar).

----------

## ^jimmy^

Hallo, wenn du kernel 2.6.10 oder 2.6.9 hast dann es ist eine bekante Problem.

Du hast 3 möglichkeiten:

-Löschen von kernel SCSI unterschtutzung, VIELEICHT kannst du brennen immernoch es kommt drauf an was für brenner du hast.

- Du machts ein Patch für die SCSI Module auf dein kernel.

-Oder du wartest auf kernel 2.6.11, wo die SCSI Problem gelöschet werden soll.

Viele Grüsse!

JRGC

----------

## south

naja, werd wohl auf den neuen kernel warten müssen

denn,

```
bash-2.05b# emerge cdrecord -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "cdrecord".

```

in der cdrom-gruppe bin ich als user eh eingetragen, burning is wieder gelöscht

thx, south

----------

## Ragin

Ich hatte die Probleme auch noch unter development-sources-2.6.11.

Da ich leidgetragener ATI-Nutzer bin musste ich gerade auf gentoo-dev-sources zurückgehen und nun hoffen, dass die wenigstens bald einen Patch einspielen.

----------

## Fauli

```
[export_xvid2.so] v0.3.10 (2003-07-30) (video) XviD 0.9.x (aka API 2.1 series)  | (audio) MPEG/AC3/PCM

/usr/lib/libxvidcore.so: undefined symbol: xvid_initFailed to init XviD codec[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed
```

Möglicherweise hilft es, "xvid" neu zu emergen!?

----------

## aleph-muc

@ south

cdrecord ist Teil von cdrtools

```
 emerge cdrtools
```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Linuxpeter

User in die Gruppen 'cdrom' und 'cdrw' - zumindest wird das bei der Installation von k3b angezeigt.

Ich habe so mit kernel-2.6.10-r6 (gentoo-dev-sources) und brennen mit k3b keine Probleme.

----------

## south

@linuxpeter

bin als user in die gruppen 'cdrw' und 'cdrom' eingetragen

als user bekomm' ich die fehlermeldung:

Wahrscheinlich ist ein Pufferleelauf aufgetraten

Bitte eine niedrigere Brenngeschwindigkeit wählen

niedrigere Brenngeschw. nützt aber nix

hin und wieder kommt:

cdrecord gab einen unbekanten fehler zurück (fehlernummer 12)

nicht genügend hauptspeicher vefügbar

in der konsole sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

```
bash-2.05b$ k3b

k3b: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name or about data passed to the constructor!

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

```

emerge cdrtools hats dann doch gebracht  :Smile: )

----------

